

What px means in CSS (Hint: It's not a pixel) - chulk90
http://inamidst.com/stuff/notes/csspx

======
qilo
In CSS, “px” is not an angular measurement and it is not non-linear[1]

[http://omnicognate.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/in-css-px-is-
not...](http://omnicognate.wordpress.com/2013/01/07/in-css-px-is-not-an-
angular-measurement-and-it-is-not-non-linear/)

